#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  >  فعال نشدن کاربری من

## فرشید گودرزی

سلام دوستان ومدیران عزیز من دیگه نمی دونم کجای این سایت باید با مسول سایت تماس بگیرم .بنده 2روزه منتظر فعال شدن عضویتم هستم ولی هیچ اتفاقی نیفتاده وعضویتم فعال نمی شه با اینکه بنده حق عضویت 30000 تومان را واریز وفیش کارت به کارتو ارسال هم کردم .اگر دوستان لطف کنند .پیام من رو به مدیر مربوته برسونند ممنون میشم .این شمارمه ////////////////////////////

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## V.GHAEDY

> سلام دوستان ومدیران عزیز من دیگه نمی دونم کجای این سایت باید با مسول سایت تماس بگیرم .بنده 2روزه منتظر فعال شدن عضویتم هستم ولی هیچ اتفاقی نیفتاده وعضویتم فعال نمی شه با اینکه بنده حق عضویت 30000 تومان را واریز وفیش کارت به کارتو ارسال هم کردم .اگر دوستان لطف کنند .پیام من رو به مدیر مربوته برسونند ممنون میشم .این شمارمه ////////////////////////////


سلام 
شما اگر انلاین پرداخت میکردید همان لحظه کاربری شما فعال میشد .به جناب محمودی پیام بدهید تا کاربری شما را فعال کند که ممکن است تا یک هفته هم طول بکشد .در ضمن قوانین را هم  مطالعه کنید تا مشکلی پیش نیاید .در مکان مناسب تاپیک باز کنید و قرار دادن شماره تماس هم در سایت خلاف قوانین است .پست شمارا به  بخش مربوطه انتقال دادم منبعد دقت بفرمائید

----------

